
Teen Prodigy Recognized by Microsoft Now in Critical Condition - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/12/30/teen-prodigy-recognized-by-microsoft-now-in-critical-condition/
======
smallegan
Very sad, did she have a known medical condition?

